# sand in sump pump



## Ohno59 (May 4, 2011)

Possible causes:

1. Check to make sure it is clear downstairs. Try pouring clean water in to flush it out. It may just be dirt from regular basement floor use.

2. Broken pipe outside. It may be broken. When it pumps water, it picks up dirt from the crack/sand is getting in.

3. Concrete cracked around sump pump. Probably not, but you would be able to see if it is around the pump.


----------



## paziewska (Aug 16, 2011)

I also see sand inside the sump pump. Can this be a sand from below the house.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have sandy soil you will end up with sand in the pit.

Clean the pit with a wet dry vacuum cleaner--if there is room --get the pump up on some bricks,so that the sand will settle below the pump.

Sand will grind up the pump impeller blades---so expect a fairly short life with your pumps.


----------

